# Problems with new deluge port



## tim-m89 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have upgraded deluge to deluge-1.2.0 and now I can't start the daemon. Running deluged exits immediately with


```
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::python::error_already_set'
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20090118:
> AFFECTS: users of net-p2p/deluge
> AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 24, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> From /usr/ports/UPDATING:



That is from a very old update and has nothing to do with the latest break in 1.1.9 -> 1.2.0. Anyone else with this problem may like to watch this thread at official deluge forums


----------



## janmarek (May 24, 2010)

*Deluge 1.1.9_4,1*

Hello still have the problem with deluge 1.1.9.-4,1
error: 
when trying to add torrent
i get error from deluged

```
terminate called after throwing an instance of
'boost::python::error_already_set'
Abort trap
```

Looked on the deluge forum, but didn't find solution

Thanks for help

Regards

Jan

Details

FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE #p2
deluge-1.1.9_4,1
python2.6
boost 1.41
error:

```
terminate called after throwing an instance of
'boost::python::error_already_set'
Abort trap
```


----------

